# Island of Blood - New WHFB Starter Set



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Mezmaron @ Dakka Dakka said:


> This popped up on the GW main site seven hours ago and was promptly removed. You can still see the first part in the Google archive, with a search for "Island of Blood" (and with search parameter "last 24 hours").
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still no word on which races will appear in the starter set however.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Got an email from Wayland games today that says the starter races are High Elves and Skaven for sure.

That should mean "New High Elf Codex" but I'm not sure if Skaven will get a new book, considering how recently they got updated.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

From the name im guessing the Warriors of Chaos are one of the races. Perhaps High Elves versus Warriors of Chaos, or Skaven versus Warriors of Chaos.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd heard rumours about Elves and Skaven myself for the new starter races... so that seems plausible to me.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> From the name im guessing the Warriors of Chaos are one of the races. Perhaps High Elves versus Warriors of Chaos, or Skaven versus Warriors of Chaos.


island of blood is a high elf reference, no chaos here


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

gw makes too much money on the WoC army as it is. There's no single figures with pop on arms with them. Skaven are littered with figures that you just pop on the hands with weapons. Could mean new High Elves are on the way too then. Skaven would make sense money wise for them. Just reference the Dwarves and Gobbos that came in Skull Pass, and the AoBR set and MCragge sets for 40k they all had standard posed figures with pop on hands.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

It will be a shame to see the BFSP set go, every O&G player I have ever seen has at least one :laugh:

Bring in the new edition. I shall have to get the mini rule book off ebay. I wonder what the models will be like in the new set.....

Skar


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Will beinteresting to see what we get from both in terms of large models. Im hoping for one or two monsters, rather than poor quality warmachine modells like the dwarf cannon. Perhaps Thanquol and BoneRipper will be featured? Dont know if they do special characters like that in these sets though.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> From the name im guessing the Warriors of Chaos are one of the races. Perhaps High Elves versus Warriors of Chaos, or Skaven versus Warriors of Chaos.


If there are Chaos then I'll buy it for sure.


----------



## Superstring670 (Oct 20, 2008)

It is Skaven and High Elves
High Elves get a plastic Lord/Hero on a Griffin
Skaven get a Plastic Plagueclaw Catapult

On a minor tangent Tomb Kings maybe the next Warhammer Army Book, rumours of a flying Sphinx model are eh flying around.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Superstring670 said:


> It is Skaven and High Elves
> High Elves get a plastic Lord/Hero on a Griffin
> Skaven get a Plastic Plagueclaw Catapult
> 
> On a minor tangent Tomb Kings maybe the next Warhammer Army Book, rumours of a flying Sphinx model are eh flying around.


I think its skaven and high elfs to considering there are more Unreleased new skaven models...(Don't ask how i know..) Including the plague claw catapult, Plastic Weapon teams and HOPEFULLY!! Abomination model.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> I think its skaven and high elfs to considering there are more Unreleased new skaven models...(Don't ask how i know..) Including the plague claw catapult, Plastic Weapon teams and HOPEFULLY!! Abomination model.


there are no new skaven model releases in the near future, 
nothing until the 2nd wave that looks like hitting in about a year's time


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm, this might just be perfect timing. I'll be finishing my Nids off tomorrow (hopefully) and I have a battalion of High Elves still waiting to be finished. All I have to do is find a Skaven player at my club (I'm sure there's a couple) and split a Starter, will bring my army up to a respectable level (I've converted a mage already to boot).

Any idea on price?


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Well down at my local GW the staff say repeatedly that they have heard nothing official whilst building and painting 2000 points of High Elf and Skaven armies...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd guess about £50 - same as Skull Pass or possibly £5 more. The reason why the rulebook is half a thousand pages thick (and expensive) is because 2/3s of it is colour pages and fluff, all of which is cut out in the pocket versions, so that shouldn't affect the price of the box set. On the other hand, when have GW prices ever stayed still?

The trend is that there are models specifically for the starter box, so I can see 20 Spearmen, 20 Archers, Bolt Thrower, Character (maybe some cavalry?) versus 30 Clanrats, 3 Rat Ogres (maybe? or another block of infantry), Character and some weapons teams.

Depending on what you get in the box I might go after High Elves myself. There's at least 2 Skaven players at my club.


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

I think its already been confirmed for High elves they will be getting Seaguard models, new plastic sword masters, reavers, and a lord on griffon.

I have not seen any rumors on Skaven except the plagueclaw catapult. You can assume slaves or clanrats, some kind of HQ.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Siphon said:


> I think its already been confirmed for High elves they will be getting Seaguard models, new plastic sword masters, reavers, and a lord on griffon.
> 
> I have not seen any rumors on Skaven except the plagueclaw catapult. You can assume slaves or clanrats, some kind of HQ.


Sounds interesting. You got a link to the source at all?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

If it is Skaven I might give it a go, I've never really played WHFB but I've always had a bit of a soft spot for the little ratty fellas:victory:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

As far as I can tell reviewing the Skaven book, it already is tuned for 8th Edition. All we need is a list of what units are what sort of stands, i.e. monstrous infantry, infantry, cavalry, etc. and it's good to go!


----------



## Firelordzero (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has brought up the possibility of the Lizardmen being one of the armies in the box seeing as they live on an island and i'm sure there is blood there. Skaven vs lizardmen wouldn't be half bad


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

High Elves sell better than Lizardmen, and allow a new book to correct their ASF silliness. IMHO


----------



## Firelordzero (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd think lizardmen would hook in the new commers though because think about it knowing nothing about the game would you rather have blue lizard people that ride dinosaurs, or the Arch typical elves?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Thats logical from a getting in new people point of view... but, GW also wants to sell to its veteran players and get them to buy the game box again... and Elves have always been a big seller in fantasy.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Firelordzero said:


> I'm surprised no one has brought up the possibility of the Lizardmen being one of the armies in the box seeing as they live on an island and i'm sure there is blood there. Skaven vs lizardmen wouldn't be half bad


Lizardmen live in lustria which is a continent attached to naggaroth much like south america is attached to north america. They also live in the southlands which also isn't an island.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Like every other race in the warhammer universe lizardmen are not just confined to just certain areas. For example wood elves do not justg exist in Athel Loren so neither do the Lizardmen. Think please!!!


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Catpain Rich said:


> Lizardmen live in lustria which is a continent attached to naggaroth much like south america is attached to north america. They also live in the southlands which also isn't an island.


You beat me to that. the size of lustria is no where near Island size

And if it's Elves might dive my self in there for a box though nt sure at the mo.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The Island of Blood is of course Tortuga! Everyone knows that! Since it's in the Elf Lands, near both Lustria, Naggaroth, and of course the Undercity, who can tall!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

High elves could use the basic infantry updating more than most armies, maybe with the exception of tomb kings and bretonnia, the newish stuff for the high elves like the chariot makes the base troops look really poor quality. The Skaven would be easy enough to make snap together as the clan rats are pretty much 3 piece models now anyway, would just need a peg for the arms and your done.
Hope to god they do plastic Dragon princes at some point too


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

http://firstranksecondrank.blogspot.com/2010/02/whfb-few-rumors-from-weekend.html

If true I am happy the wife likes skaven and I like the HE,so may be able to convince her we need two. I would prefer WE but what ever.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Well if the Back of the FBRB is anything to go by (and usually is) it will be High Elves and Skaven as that is the picture on the back of it and also shows a sneak peak at some of the new models to come I believe


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

New info - Apparantly there is no longer going to be a full rulebook in the starter box. It's just going to be basic rules like movement, shooting and combat. Psychology and (possibly) Magic as well as scenarios are only going to be included in the real big book.

This is a good thing, because it stops people from buying a starter box and selling the models while keeping the rulebook. Apparantly. :shok:

I do love that, you can just imagine the conversation at GWHQ:

"Hey, what was the best release for 40k and Fantasy in the last few editions, in terms of popularity among players and value for money?"

"I guess that would be the AoBR and BfSP sets, people loved them because you got a more convenient rulebook to carry with you to events, and you got loads of models to start a proper army with, all for about 45 quid."

"Shit, we'd better do something about that... I know, let's make everyone buy a rulebook that costs almost the same as the entire starter box set as well! And to pump the price up even more, we'll include loads and loads of fluff and pretty pictures that you don't need in order to play the game!"

"But they'll never buy the rulebook then, they'll just use the store copy!"

"Oh. Well then I guess we ban them from playing unless they have their own rulebook and copy of the codex."

"Mmm, I can taste the profits already... tastes like the tears of collectors on a budget!"

"It's good isn't it?"

/cue my going online to find a torrent of the rulebook the day after release.

Shit, did I say that out loud?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

^
Sounds like something GW would do in their infinite hatred for their fanbase.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> ^
> Sounds like something GW would do in their infinite hatred for their fanbase.


I would have thought GW's *fan base* would be buying the full rule book so wouldnt care :grin:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I would have thought GW's *fan base* would be buying the full rule book so wouldnt care :grin:


Who would pay $124 AUD for a book? Not even fans are that crazy... Well actually...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Who would pay $124 AUD for a book? Not even fans are that crazy... Well actually...


Your asking the wrong person, i have already pre ordered the collectors book.
And thats full price no trade discount or nothing. Besides we dont know if the info sethis has is actualy true or not, it could just be the usual anti GW scare mongering that goes around.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Who would pay $124 AUD for a book? Not even fans are that crazy... Well actually...


Just split it with your gaming group, thats what I do. $75 American isn't so bad split betwen 3 people.

Or it makes a great christmas present :biggrin:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Your asking the wrong person, i have already pre ordered the collectors book.
> And thats full price no trade discount or nothing. Besides we dont know if the info sethis has is actualy true or not, it could just be the usual anti GW scare mongering that goes around.


You're correct, I can't give a source beyond the fact that this was said by a staff member at the local GW. However I am at a loss as to why he would deliberately paint GW in a bad light without a reason.

The part about banning people from playing who do not have their own codex and rules book is true though, starting from next week. If you don't have your own book, you don't play at GW. Period.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I think it's fair enough not letting people play without their own rulebook and codex as some people just take the piss by always using the store stuffand not putting their hands in their pockets. 

If it's true that the starter sets will no longer contain the full rules then I think it's a stupid mistake on GW's part. Many gamers (myself included) will buy the starter set AND the full rulebook. This gives you a full A4 rulebook to read at home and a handy smaller book to throw in your gaming case and take to matches as a reference. It will cost them sales of the starter set.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Sethis said:


> You're correct, I can't give a source beyond the fact that this was said by a staff member at the local GW. However I am at a loss as to why he would deliberately paint GW in a bad light without a reason.
> 
> The part about banning people from playing who do not have their own codex and rules book is true though, starting from next week. If you don't have your own book, you don't play at GW. Period.


Easy. Telling people the rulebook won't be full in the starter + starter comes out after rulebook = more rulebook sales.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Sethis said:


> /cue my going online to find a torrent of the rulebook the day after release.
> 
> Shit, did I say that out loud?


i'll be joining you :search::good:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I think its a missed oppertunity that GW don't offer a .pdf version of the rulebook... I've got friends who scan their own copies so they've got it conveiniently to read at work or similar. 

Its pretty easy to create .pdfs that are locked to certain machines so the whole 'it'll just make people pirating the torrents easier' is moot.. as people are just gnna do it anyway.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

^^ Me too. Gotta love the internet.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

However, we're not going to discuss pirating GW copyright material on here.

Let's wait until GW actually announces the contents of the starter box before we collectively flip out and declare jihad on them, eh?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Easy. Telling people the rulebook won't be full in the starter + starter comes out after rulebook = more rulebook sales.


Not really. They have copies in store now that we are free to look through almost as much as we want - and will continue to have them for a month before the actual book is released. They are also happy to play 1000-1500pt "starter" games if you bring your army in under the new rules. That's more than enough time to memorise all the new rules apart from the tabulated ones i.e. Lores of Magic, Common Magic items and Scenario/Terrain generators. In fact, I've done it already.

I'm not going to buy a book for £45 just to have the spell lists at hand - especially not when they're releasing the magic cards at the same time. Any games I play at home we can just use the basic rules for forests/walls/buildings without any of the "River of Magic" shenanigans. Especially considering that my local gaming club has it's own copy of every rulebook and codex.

All it's done is put me off buying the starter set, which I was actually going to buy for the first time since Lizardmen vs Bretonnians.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Sethis said:


> New info - Apparantly there is no longer going to be a full rulebook in the starter box. It's just going to be basic rules like movement, shooting and combat.


Nope, I can confirm it's a normal boxset-style ruleset, nothing rulewise has been omitted whatsoever


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> Nope, I can confirm it's a normal boxset-style ruleset, nothing rulewise has been omitted whatsoever



You're exactly right, this came in my email inbox:


Games Workshop news letter said:


> The Island of Blood is the new boxed game for Warhammer and is released this September. Packed full of stunning plastic Citadel miniatures and containing all the rules, dice and templates you'll need to play, it's the essential purchase for fans of the Warhammer hobby.


Notice how it says it contains ALL the rules you need to play.

Also just to remind everyone, discussion of downloading pirated rules is against forum rules.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> Notice how it says it contains ALL the rules you need to play.


That's a misleading response. It could just mean they give you all the rules required to play with the models provided (Eg: no mages = no magic rules). This is GW we're taking about, they do have a great capacity for dickheadedness (< my new favourite word). I wouldn't put something like that past them.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope it does come with a mini rulebook cause i want to get the collectors edition (to look pretty and sit on my shelf) as well so i don't want to fork out £75 for that then buy another full sized book to lug around.
I was also hoping Brettionians would get a revamp soon cause most of their interesting stuff is direct only and lead and expensive but that's the GW for you.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I really don't think that GW wouldn't include the mini-rulebook. As pointed out, lots of people buy both the box set and the rulebook so they've got an easily portable one... It'd cost them box sales... especially with people smart enough to realise 'Oh, I only get the short rules. Better to get the proper rule book and a battalion box set.'


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> That's a misleading response. It could just mean they give you all the rules required to play with the models provided (Eg: no mages = no magic rules). This is GW we're taking about, they do have a great capacity for dickheadedness (< my new favourite word). I wouldn't put something like that past them.


Its because of things like this i can understand GW's stance on internet forums, because of a baseless rumour people are on the back foot about a intro warhammer set before it was even announced, fact is the intro sets are some of GWs biggest selling products, GW dont care which rule book you are going to use, they make the most profit from the sale of plastic miniatures so it would make no financial sense upsetting the apple cart by producing a reduced rule book to try and force you to buy the big book.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like the text of the notification is "All the rules you need to play". That looks like a mini-rulebook to me.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Found this one warseer:

"Prince/Noble on Griffon
15-20 Sea Guard
10 Swordmasters
5 Elleyrian Reavers

2 Skaven Characters
40 Clanrats
20 Slaves
2 Weapon Teams
2 Rat Ogres
5 Wind Globadiers"

Not bad at all.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Any mention of the price?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

More than you want to pay.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

I only play 40k... and have just started. I don't have an entire army painted and I'm in the verge of finishing painting the marines in the AoBR set. I'm very interested in fantasy and with the release of this island of blood set the old one won't be sold anymore. Would it be advisable to get the skull pass set before it runs out and get this so that I have at least four starter armies to give this game a try?

I was thinking either that or get the new warmachine starter plastic sets when those come out. I love painting what can I say.

cheers


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

I have heared that there will infact be 4 box sets, the first of which will be high elves v skaven, then empire v choas and two he did not know!!!!

the box sets would not be released all at once but stagered


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

spitfire6x said:


> I have heared that there will infact be 4 box sets, the first of which will be high elves v skaven, then empire v choas and two he did not know!!!!
> 
> the box sets would not be released all at once but stagered


someone is pulling your leg, there is just the one


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

It would be a clever move if they did, I know I'd probably buy more than one set but as Bindi Baji says, it's very unlikely.


----------



## giikbesouw (Jul 6, 2010)

the info of wolf lord skoll is false
games workshop states there are 74 miniatures in the dox and you say there are 107


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

there are no slaves in the box, that's 20 out straight away


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I believe there's no Globadiers and only half the seaguard too.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

What ever is in the box it will be a massive saving on buying the models individually plus its got a full mini rule book, represents a great bargain if you want to start playing or collect either army, i have to admit i was never a fan of the skull pass set. This on the other hand will be getting a nice and shiny new section on my site in September.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

> What ever is in the box it will be a massive saving on buying the models individually plus its got a full mini rule book, represents a great bargain if you want to start playing or collect either army, i have to admit i was never a fan of the skull pass set. This on the other hand will be getting a nice and shiny new section on my site in September.


To right mate :so_happy:

Skar


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

Does anyone know what the slaves look like?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Squeeking up on people said:


> Does anyone know what the slaves look like?


the ones in the box?,
they are invisible









there are no slaves in the box


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

My key thing is poison wind globadiers?

Not seen any pictures but at £7 a pop for the metal they would seem ripe for plastics.


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

ok I suspected as much, I could have sworn that slaves came with it, oh well I guess you can't trust everything you read online


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are a number of things I seem to know about what is in it (the box that is)

A high elf hero on griffon
A high elf archmage/mage on foot
A bunch of seaguard (unsure of exact number)
10 plastic Swordmasters
5 plastic Ellyrion Reavers

A Skaven warlord (unsure if mounted at all)
Some sort of magic user (Either warlock engineer, plague priest or grey seer)
A load of clanrats (exact numbers unsure)
2 Rat Ogres (I presume with handlers supplied)
Possible plague monks with a plagueclaw catapult or Poisoned Globadiers with a poison wind mortar weapon team.

Feel free to add as exact numbers and contents come out.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

> A high elf hero on griffon
> A high elf archmage/mage on foot
> A bunch of seaguard (unsure of exact number)
> 10 plastic Swordmasters
> ...


The Skaven warlord is on foot. I am also pretty sure that there isn't a plague paw catapult. In the pictures there are only 2 Rat Ogres.The Skaven magic user is a Warlock Engineer. I think there are 10 Seaguard

Skar


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Here are the models that i have seen.
View attachment 7200
View attachment 7201
View attachment 7202
View attachment 7203
View attachment 7204
View attachment 7205
View attachment 7206
View attachment 7207
View attachment 7208
View attachment 7209
View attachment 7210
View attachment 7211

View attachment 7213
View attachment 7212

When i find more i'll post them here.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is a *LINK* to GW's peek inside the Island of Blood box set.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

ashikenshin said:


> I only play 40k... and have just started. I don't have an entire army painted and I'm in the verge of finishing painting the marines in the AoBR set. I'm very interested in fantasy and with the release of this island of blood set the old one won't be sold anymore. Would it be advisable to get the skull pass set before it runs out and get this so that I have at least four starter armies to give this game a try?
> 
> I was thinking either that or get the new warmachine starter plastic sets when those come out. I love painting what can I say.
> 
> cheers


if you like the idea of dwarfs and goblins, then it sounds like a plan. Dont want to miss out later when there gone and wish you'd picked it up


----------



## Pertwee (Jul 24, 2010)

May be time for me to start looking at starting a new warhammer army if the box set is good :biggrin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I wonder if the reavers and the swordmasters as well as the seaguard are among the new releases coming out in October


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

very much doubt it at this stage. it would make more sense for them to do some of the other choices in plastic first.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The only things I would like in plastic are the elite infantry (swordmasters, white lions and phoenix guard)

However we all know that GW never really give us what we want so I am being realistic here.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

To be honest the high elves could use some new spearmen,silver helms and archers because the current crop are shite compared to the new plastics, would like to see plastic dragon princes too.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Silver helms need to be core again before getting new models, they simply can't compete as a unit compared to the now limited specials.

I definatly agree about the archers, they have never been nice models


----------

